# favourite White Scars artwork



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

_some artwork that really captures the Mongolian inspiration behind the White Scars legion_


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Savage indeed. How about this guy?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

DecrepitDragon said:


> Savage indeed. How about this guy?


you have a bigger version?


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

MontytheMighty said:


> you have a bigger version?


Sorry, afraid not.

Not sure if you could enlarge it using photo editing software - would probably get grainy. Might be worth a try though.:scratchhead:


----------

